# social butterfly



## Agnès E.

Bonjour !

En discutant avec un anglophone qui ne parle pas français  je suis tombée sur une expression que je ne connaissais pas : *social butterfly*.

Je vous en livre la définition, trouvée dans le Cambridge


> DISAPPROVING - a person who is not responsible or serious, and who is likely to change activities easily or only be interested in pleasure:
> She's such a *social* butterfly.



Mais également celle de Dictionary.com, à laquelle renvoie notre dico maison


> a very sociable person who flits from one social event to  another



On peut, bien sûr, employer le verbe *papillonner*, qui est quelque peu péjoratif en français.
Mais comment qualifierait-on celui qui fait ça ? De papillon ? hum... 

Qu'en dites-vous ?


----------



## Musical Chairs

This is usually for women/girls, not for men. It's not a bad thing to be called that (though it could be bad to be one).


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmm... nous avons également l'idée de papillonner d'histoire d'amour en histoire d'amour (sans jamais d'histoire sérieuse). On dit que cette personne est un vrai papillon.

Nevertheless, I think that this meaning is not about love. It is more general, it seems.

What do you think about *papillonneur*? would it work? does it even exist outside swimming?


----------



## Musical Chairs

It's not about love (key word being "social"). I can't say about papillonneur, because I don't know exactly what that is.


----------



## Agnès E.

Oh, thank you Musical Chairs. I misunderstood your reply.


----------



## Musical Chairs

Though I looked up "papilloner" and it sounds kind of like a "social butterfly", but a social butterfly does it for the sake of being with people, while a papilloner sounds like he does it because he just can't pick one thing.


----------



## Agnès E.

So, would it be something like : elle ne rate pas un cocktail ? on la voit à toutes les soirées mondaines ?
Does it exist a word for that in French?


----------



## wildan1

Le terme est aussi légèrement péjoratif en anglais. Il s'agirait d'une personne qui sort tous les soirs pour côtoyer un maximum de gens--donc qui a énormément de connaissances et contacts différents sans peut-être avoir beaucoup de vrais amis...


----------



## david314

Musical Chairs said:


> Though I looked up "*papilloner*" and it sounds kind of like a "social butterfly", but a social butterfly does it for the sake of being with people, while a *papilloner* sounds like he does it because he just can't pick one thing.


 I agree. This character sounds a bit more like a *dilettante *(English) than a *social butterfly*. _Ah..la mod_ -I've failed you.


----------



## Musical Chairs

No...it doesn't have to do with parties or drinks exactly, but just being with people all the time. They could go to parties, bars, get-togethers at people's houses, like to be in conversations, hang out in big groups (normally), etc.


----------



## Amda Zako

Agnès E. said:


> So, would it be something like : elle ne rate pas un cocktail ? on la voit à toutes les soirées mondaines ?
> Does it exist a word for that in French?



It sounds too narrow a translation. I imagine you could presumably be a social butterfly in not-so-chic circles?

Maybe you could say:

_Elle ne s'investit jamais, elle papillonne d'un groupe à l'autre.
_
Not as neat though...


----------



## Musical Chairs

wildan1 said:


> Le terme est aussi légèrement péjoratif en anglais. Il s'agirait d'une personne qui sort tous les soirs pour côtoyer un maximum de gens--donc qui a énormément de connaissances et contacts différents sans peut-être avoir beaucoup de vrais amis...



Actually, they can have one of two people that they're extremely close with but most of the time they just talk to everyone. Though who knows if they are "vrais amis" because there is usually a lot of gossip.

But I don't think it's bad to be _called_ that the way it is bad to be called a slut. "You're such a social butterfly" would invite "hehehe" and not "**** you!" (or whatever). But I think it's usually a bad thing to _be_ one. Do you get what I mean?


----------



## Agnès E.

Je comprends mieux. 
*Elle est incapable de rester seule*, donc... comment dire cela en peu de mots ?..
Une personne *exagérément sociable* ?  

Ce n'est pas une noctambule non plus, le terme est trop restrictif.


----------



## Musical Chairs

*exagérément sociable* could be it. (Or just "très" sociable).

Edit: Well, I'm not so sure, you could be very sociable but not be a social butterfly.


----------



## kiwi-di

wildan1 said:


> Le terme est aussi légèrement péjoratif en anglais. I*l s'agirait d'une personne qui sort tous les soirs pour côtoyer un maximum de gens--donc qui a énormément de connaissances et contacts différents sans peut-être avoir beaucoup de vrais amis...*



Tout à fait exacte.

Est c'est bien légèrement péjoratif en anglais - c'est un terme utilisé à mon égard par mon ex-mari.   (Ca ne veux pas dire que j'en suis une).


----------



## Cath.S.

Je dirais
_il est très mondain / elle est très mondaine,_
_il / elle aime les mondanités._


----------



## Agnès E.

J'ai pensé à animal social, comme ici. Seulement ce n'est pas limité aux femmes. Qu'en dites-vous ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Agnès E. said:


> J'ai pensé à animal social, comme ici. Seulement ce n'est pas limité aux femmes. Qu'en dites-vous ?


Ce n'est pas, en tout cas, ce qu'Aristote voulait dire lorsqu'il disait que l'homme est un animal social.


----------



## Agnès E.

<soupir de regret> Je crains en effet que ce ne soit un peu tiré par les cheveux. C'est pourquoi je vous demandais votre avis. Il me semblait cependant l'avoir entendu dire dans ce sens-là.


----------



## Cath.S.

Agnès E. said:


> Il me semblait cependant l'avoir entendu dire dans ce sens-là.


Ça ma rappelle l'expression anglaise _party animal_.


----------



## kiwi-di

egueule said:


> Ça ma rappelle l'expression anglaise _party animal_.


Social butterfly and party animal aren't exactly the same.

Wildan1's description of _social butterfly_ earlier was exactly right. 

A _party animal_ is more likely to stay out late and be known for having a good time.  A _social butterfly_ doesn't necessarily do that.


----------



## Cath.S.

kiwi-di said:


> Social butterfly and party animal aren't exactly the same.
> 
> Wildan1's description of _social butterfly_ earlier was exactly right.
> 
> A _party animal_ is more likely to stay out late and be known for having a good time. A _social butterfly_ doesn't necessarily do that.


Oui, merci, je sais. Je disais juste en passant que cette expression française (_*animal* social, _qui à mon avis ne convient de tout manière pas pour traduire _social butterfly_) me faisait penser à _party *animal*_, je ne suggérais pas le moins du monde que ce puisse être la même chose.
_Party animal_ n'est pas un concept aristotélicien.


----------



## DeSica

Que diriez-vous de _batifoleuse?_


----------



## Nicomon

Claude Dubois a écrit et chanté en duo avec Leo Kay *Femme de société* qui àma pourrait convenir. 

Sinon, je dirais comme egueule _un mondain/une mondaine_. 

Ou alors inventons... _papillon de société,_ un peu moins littéral que _papillon social_ comme il est écrit dans le dico de WR ici

On pourrait peut-être aussi changer d'insecte et dire _abeille de société_. 

*DeSica*: j'ai pensé aussi à batifoleuse, mais je me demande si ça n'a pas un côté plus « folâtre ».


----------



## Agnès E.

Merci à tous de vos suggestions intéressantes ! 

_Papillon social_, _papillon de société_ et _abeille de société_ ne me plaisent guère car ce sont des termes inventés... je cherche un terme qui existe, si toutefois il y en a un. 

_Mondain/mondaine_ a le mérite d'exister, mais possède un sens différent ; ce serait, pour moi, la traduction de _party animal_, justement. Avec en plus une connotation snob (celui qui fréquente "le monde", autrement dit "le grand monde", et ça ne se passe généralement pas au bistrot du coin), que n'a pas du tout _social butterfly_.

Je crains qu'il n'en faille s'en tenir à une périphrase...


----------



## hunternet

D'après tes deux premières expressions, n'y aurait-il pas moyen de trouver un terme mêlant "oisiveté", "société" et "mondanité" ? pour moi cette social butterfly "fait partie du bottin mondain"


----------



## wildan1

Agnès E. said:


> Merci à tous de vos suggestions intéressantes !
> 
> _Papillon social_, _papillon de société_ et _abeille de société_ ne me plaisent guère car ce sont des termes inventés... je cherche un terme qui existe, si toutefois il y en a un.
> 
> _Mondain/mondaine_ a le mérite d'exister, mais possède un sens différent ; ce serait, pour moi, la traduction de _party animal_, justement. Avec en plus une connotation snob (celui qui fréquente "le monde", autrement dit "le grand monde", et ça ne se passe généralement pas au bistrot du coin), que n'a pas du tout _social butterfly_.
> 
> Je crains qu'il n'en faille s'en tenir à une périphrase...


 
Mais _party animal_ n'a rien de mondain ni de snob--ça décrit plutôt un jeune fêtard ou son équivalente féminine.

_social butterfly_, même si un peu péjoratif, est le terme qui se rapprocherait de _mondain--_du moins son côté superficiel et oui, peut-être même snob...


----------



## Agnès E.

Ce qui me gêne dans _mondain_, c'est que cela ne colle pas du tout avec la définition de _social butterfly_ donnée par le Cambridge (citée dans mon premier post).



> DISAPPROVING - a person who is not responsible or serious, and who is likely to change activities easily or only be interested in pleasure:
> She's such a *social* butterfly.


Un mondain peut être parfaitement responsable et sérieux, il ne change pas d'activité sans cesse et n'est pas seulement intéressé par les plaisirs. 
C'est seulement quelqu'un d'assez snob qui aime fréquenter les gens de la haute société (du moins celle de son propre cercle), ou les gens "dont on parle". En général, cette personne utilisera son réseau de relations pour en tirer profit. 

Que pensez-vous de cette définition du Cambridge ? Vous semble-t-elle bien décrire ce qu'est un _social butterfly_ ?


----------



## wildan1

le _butterfly _dans la tournure renforce le sens de légèreté et le côté superficiel de la personne décrite, mais n'exclut pas un milieu mondain. L'accent est sur la fréquence des sorties et non pas sur son niveau social (haut ou bas).


----------



## Agnès E.

Merci, Wildan ! Heureusement qu'il y a des gens patients en ce monde ! Vous m'aidez énormément à mieux appréhender cette expression.  


Vous voyez, ma boulangère, même si elle adore sortir et voir du monde, ne pourrait pas être qualifiée de mondaine. (Pardon à toutes les boulangères !  )
En revanche, la femme du notaire de la bourgade ou celle du maire de la ville, elle, pourra l'être... le niveau social joue beaucoup ici, davantage que la fréquence. D'où ma réticence vis-à-vis du mot. 




On pourrait peut-être trouver une idée à partir de *frivole* ? Une frivole accro aux sorties ?


----------



## Blancheneige

Il y a bien l'expression "papillonner de fête en fête", qui rend l'idée de la superficialité et des nombreuses sorties - mais trouver un substantif correspondant, c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## DeSica

Allons-y carrément! Une _butineuse_!


----------



## Nicomon

DeSica said:


> Allons-y carrément! Une _butineuse_!


 
Moi, j'aime bien. J'avais suggéré _abeille de société_ en partant du principe que les abeilles vivent en essaim/société... et pour garder l'idée d'insecte.  Alors pourquoi pas, tant qu'à y être une _abeille butineuse_ ? 

J'ai découvert par ailleurs qu'un social butterfly est aussi (littéralement) un papillon. Et si _abeille de société _est capilotracté ... _abeille sociale_ (abeille domestique) existe bel et bien. En contexte, ça pourrait fonctionner.


----------



## Blancheneige

Nicomon said:


> Moi, j'aime bien. J'avais suggéré _abeille de société_ en partant du principe que les abeilles vivent en essaim/société... et pour garder l'idée d'insecte.  Alors pourquoi pas, tant qu'à y être une _abeille butineuse_ ?
> 
> J'ai découvert par ailleurs qu'un social butterfly est aussi (littéralement) un papillon. Et si _abeille de société _est capilotiré ... _abeille sociale_ (abeille domestique) existe bel et bien. En contexte, ça pourrait fonctionner.


Le seul ennui avec l'abeille butineuse, c'est qu'elle évoque plutôt une image d'insecte industrieux, travailleur et très bien organisé (une image que les papillons n'ont pas). ça ne va pas forcément très bien avec la superficialité sociale dont il est question ici. 
Mais je suis d'accord que "butiner" rend bien la notion d'aller de fête en fête pour y prendre ce qui convient. C'est à nouveau trouver un substantif qui pose problème


----------



## hunternet

"une mondaine qui change d'amis comme de chemise" ?


----------



## DeSica

_une toute à chacun_ (mais c'est assez péjoratif peut-être)


----------



## Jeraldine

I'll bring this back with my specific situation...:

Sentence:

"One of the easiest things to do is meet people. If you're not a natural *social butterfly*, then practise talking to people. You'll get better."

My try:
"Rencontrer des gens est une des choses les plus simples à faire. Si vous n’êtes pas d’un tempérament naturellement “...?.....”, entraînez-vous à parler avec les autres. Vous le ferez de mieux en mieux."

Sociable? J’ai l’impression que « sociable » a un peu une mauvaise connotation, en France je dirais que c’est quelqu'un qui ne sort pas du tout, et ne veux voir personne.
 
Qu’en pensez-vous ?


----------



## DeSica

Intéressant ce fil de discussion commencé en 2007 et qui repart de plus belle. Pour social butterfly je suggère (selon le cas) un _homme du monde_ ou une _femme du monde._


----------



## Jeraldine

Oui, ça repart! Je n’avais pas trouvé un mot satisfaisant dans ce lien pour mon cas particulier! Si quelqu'un qui vit à Montréal pense que la plupart des francophones le comprendraient alors j'utiliserai ceci, merci!


----------



## xtrasystole

Agnès E. said:


> *social butterfly.* (...)
> On peut, bien sûr, employer le verbe papillonner, qui est quelque peu péjoratif en français.
> Mais comment qualifierait-on celui qui fait ça ? De papillon ?





Musical Chairs said:


> This is usually for women/girls, not for men. It's not a bad thing to be called that (though it could be bad to be one).


Pourquoi pas _'une (vraie) *cigale*'_ ? (par référence avec la fable de la cigale et la fourmi).


----------



## bloomiegirl

Je crois avoir entendu « *libellule** » dans ce contexte ; qu'en diriez-vous ? 
(Ou est-ce que je me trompe ? C'était dans le temps.)

*EDIT: ususally "dragonfly."


----------



## DeSica

If you're not a natural *social butterfly...

Si l'entregent n'est pas votre fort...
*


----------



## Gutenberg

Here is what the urban dictionary says
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Social+Butterfly


----------



## bloomiegirl

WiseGEEK has a longer description that may be helpful: "What is a Social Butterfly?"

BTW, even though "social butterfly" is in the Urban Dictionary, it's not slang, and is used in newspapers and other print media. Here's one reference (of many) from the New York Times, in an article's title:  "Why Google Turned Into a Social Butterfly" (November 4, 2007). [I'm not sure non-subscribers can view this article, and apologize in advance if you can't.]

P.S. Since nobody said "aha!" to my earlier suggestion, I infer that "_libellule_" is not a good translation. Can't remember where I heard it or why I thought it would fit.


----------



## Nicomon

Jeraldine said:


> "One of the easiest things to do is meet people. If you're not a natural *social butterfly*, then practise talking to people. You'll get better."


 Bonjour ou bonsoir,

Dans ce contexte précis, il y aurait peut-être :
_Si vous n'êtes pas naturellement à l'aise en société?_
_Si vous n'êtes pas du type grégaire / d'un naturel grégaire?_
_Si vous n'êtes pas habile à tisser des relations?_


----------



## wildan1

Nicomon said:


> Bonjour ou bonsoir,
> 
> Dans ce contexte précis, il y aurait peut-être :
> _Si vous n'êtes pas naturellement à l'aise en société? _
> _-- not at ease in social situations_
> _Si vous n'êtes pas du type grégaire / d'un naturel grégaire? _
> _--not gregarious/not outgoing/not a good mixer_
> _Si vous n'êtes pas habile à tisser des relations? _
> _-- not good at building relationships/making friends/talking to people_


 
Bonjour Nico,

Je pense que tes propositions correspondent à des situations moins extrêmes que _social butterfly_. Perso j'aime bien _butineuse._


----------



## Nicomon

wildan1 said:


> Bonjour Nico,
> 
> Je pense que tes propositions correspondent à des situations moins extrêmes que _social butterfly_. Perso j'aime bien _butineuse._


 Salut Will,

J'aime bien butineuse aussi (je l'ai d'ailleurs écrit au post #33... et puis, c'est en lien avec ma suggestion un peu farfelue _abeille de société_ ), mais jeraldine a précisé


> Oui, ça repart! Je n’avais pas trouvé un mot satisfaisant dans ce lien pour mon cas particulier!


  J'ai donc suggéré autre chose en sachant bien qu'il y avait pour chacune de mes suggestions un équivalent anglais autre que "social butterfly".

Je crois en fin de compte que la solution de DeSica : _homme/femme du monde_ ferait l'affaire. 

Je ne serais pas portée à dire par exemple : _Si vous n'êtes pas butineuse de nature / du type butineur. _


----------



## Caillette84

Je pense que la suggestion d'Egueule (Mondain, mondaine) est excellente. C'est en effet une expression particulièrement difficile à traduire en français, en employant un seul adjectif en tous cas! Par contre, je ne l'ai que rarement entendue dans un sens péjoratif.


----------



## wildan1

Caillette84 said:


> Je pense que la suggestion d'Egueule (Mondain, mondaine) est excellente. C'est en effet une expression particulièrement difficile à traduire en français, en employant un seul adjectif en tous cas! Par contre, je ne l'ai que rarement entendue dans un sens péjoratif.


 _mondain_ me fait penser tout bonnement à _worldly_. 

Mais quelque part cela manque le punch de _social butterfly_


----------



## Caillette84

Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi, ça se ressemble. Mais je n'ai rien rencontré jusqu'ici qui puisse vraiment traduire l'expression fidèlement. On apparenterait ça plutôt à la notion de "sociable", je pense. She's a social butterfly: elle est très sociable, elle se lie facilement (même si le lien est superficiel)


----------



## peyo

un noceur ?


----------



## bloomiegirl

Noceur, c'est plutôt _party anima_l, c'est différent. 
Un  _social butterfly_ est quelqu'un qui est très sociable et s'entend avec presque tout le monde.


----------



## Fizaelita

Quelques pistes, suivant le contexte : avoir le contact facile, être une pipelette...


----------



## bloomiegirl

"Avoir le contact facile" est possiible.. mais, il me semble, sans substantif.
Pourtant une "pipelette" est un "_gossip_", ou au mieux un "chatterbox", ce qui n'a rien à voir avec un "_social butterfly_".


----------



## Chebab

Je propose une expression pas forcément très employée en français mais qui, je pense, est susceptible d'être comprise: un vrai papillon mondain


----------



## mollisha

Il/elle est de toutes les fêtes.
I liked some of the other suggestions: mondain, il/elle ne rate aucun cocktail


----------

